# Oceanic and Aqueon Tanks



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

Just curious if anyone knows where to buy Oceanic and Aqueon tanks that are above 50 gallons. Im looking to replace my 75 gallon tanks I got at Big Als, with 75 or 90 gallon tanks ( yes, no size upgrade ). They are Marineland and Im not a fan of the trim on the tank which I can barely get Aquaclears onto and the clarity of the glass, which just doesnt seem to be able to compete with the Aqueon and Oceanic tanks. I cant seem to find a store that carries Oceanic and or Aqueon tanks. If anyone can let me know that would be great thanks.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken....Oceanic was bought out by All-Glass several years ago. The Oceanic brand is still around and can be special ordered via Big Al's Aquarium Services or PJs (I think). Alternatively; you can try Menagerie Pets on Parliament. They have special ordered Oceanic in the past. However - be prepared for LONG waiting times and delays. Their supplier for Oceanic isn't known to be exactly speedy.

P.S. - I'm biased....but Oceanic tanks are SOLIDLY built.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Well, if you want quality, you can't beat miracles, so I have heard over and over again. They are just north of TO, and will deliver for a fee (in my area, west TO, it was $80, no worse than Al's). Their prices aren't to bad either.


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

All Glass is now Aquaon and Perfecto is taken by Marineland.
Oceanic is a good brand. I was not able to find around GTA. 
Miracles is also good and not a lot more expensive.


----------



## riggles17 (Jan 4, 2011)

aniroc said:


> All Glass is now Aquaon and Perfecto is taken by Marineland.
> Oceanic is a good brand. I was not able to find around GTA.
> Miracles is also good and not a lot more expensive.


Thanks for the replies everyone, and thanks for the details about the different companies. I had an Oceanic 75 before and it is still my favorite tank to this day. I know Derek at Miracles, so I will look into some of his tanks for sure.

Thanks again everyone


----------

